# Couple snorkel jobs I did; 420 & 400AT



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Some pics of a couple snorkel jobs I did for some of pitbullmike007's family. Both stock bikes that will never see any real modding, so I just went with 1-1/2 for ease of fitment. Flex ducting hose from air-box to riser, second riser for vent lines; sanded w/ 80 grit & sprayed with rattle can bed liner. Both are bolted together at the top & have a metal brace for to keep them from bouncing/flexing around; the 420 I welded off the little loop for the front of the fuel tank, the AT I came off of the racks. 

The 420 - 














































The 400 AT - 







































I'll be doing a '12 700 grizzly soon. Will be quad 2" and will also be relocating the radiator while there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good! Very clean install.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed. Very clean job. How did you brace the 420 exatly? I did mine per metalman's guide just like the ones u did. nd still getting alittle wobble. Nothing major but im picky, lol.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

if you look closely at the 3rd pic you'll see it. - I bent a roughly 1" offset in a section of 3/8 tubing, then welded it to the little loop bracket for the front of the fuel tank. At the risers I welded a 3/8 wide length of 1" angle iron to the top of the tubing. The angle creates a "v" that sits up between the two riser pipes. 


Looks something like this ___/---->8 with the "8" being the risers and the tubing offset to fit beside the steering stem while still coming out in the center.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Some people can do snorkels really straight and perfect looking (You) and some can only try and end up making them look like crap (me). Lol Good job man. Just to add something one thing that ticks me off is that you guys in the states have different angled piece, all of ours in Canada have ugly bell ends...


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nah dont feel bad. Mine came out great. Nica and straight, still rocking the "bell" tips, lol


----------



## Albertamudder (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice install. How did you hook up the vent lines to the riser?


----------

